# airbrush compressor help !



## makeupbylindsey (Aug 30, 2011)

im finally ready to get into airbrush makeup . the artist i work for uses iwata silver jet with a temptu gun . she doesnt remember the site where she got it from does anyone know realiable sites that sell airbrush systems  and also can you use any gun with any compressor ?


----------



## AmginE (Sep 7, 2011)

how about this one for a starter?
http://www.chicagoairbrushsupply.com/tesbinkitwii.html

  	they also have a silver jet set on there as well

  	also occ. theyre having a little sale right now 
http://www.occmakeup.com/absets.html


----------

